# ممكن اعرف اماكن بيع خامات ومواد الصابون السائل فى بورسعيد



## mohamed .salah (23 يوليو 2012)

ياريت لوحد يعرف اماكن بيع خامات ومواد الصابون السائل فى بورسعيد بكميات قليلة لانى دى اول تجربه ليا وعايز اشترى نسب صغيرة


----------

